# 33ft card cut... does this count?....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Im after my card cutting badge  ...

So my union jack playing cards arrived today... so set to it....

A couple of video attempts...only damaged the card... didnt split it...

Got it on this one... then my bands snapped...

So here goes....

Its dark round here... i had the light on in my garage... and my small doorstep light...

You can JUST see me... to the right of the car... or atleast see my shaven head  ...

I see from the video... that as my shot hits the blanket im using to cushion the ammo...

Its flicks over the card...

You can still just about see the card... and if you watch the video closely.... you can see the card actually 'cut' just before the blanket moves....

The distance was more around 35ft...

The a foot or so back i shot from... for my 10m badge...

I hope this counts... im an honest person... no editing... and i shot with my android phone...

Let me know please...

Cheers BPR


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope it counts, good luck


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations. Welcome aboard. We've been expecting you. Feels good doesn't it? Don't stop there.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

treefork said:


> Congratulations. Welcome aboard. We've been expecting you. Feels good doesn't it? Don't stop there.


Does it qualify for a badge?...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Seems that should count...nice shooting there, friend!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I could see the card cut just before the blanket swung to block the view of the camera. I will put you in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> I could see the card cut just before the blanket swung to block the view of the camera. I will put you in for your badge.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Yep.. you can still see the card 'JUST'  ...

Thanks for that  ...

Now wheres my badge


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting mate! congrats in your badge


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

dan ford said:


> Nice shooting mate! congrats in your badge


Cheers buddy..

Lucky shot i think


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Nice! You should go for a match light next. It feels soooooo good the first time you get one to light up. Well, every time really.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > I could see the card cut just before the blanket swung to block the view of the camera. I will put you in for your badge.
> ...


There is a fee to expedite the processing of your badge ... financial details available via PM ... :naughty:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> B.P.R said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


Nnnno nnno


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good shooting! It's always good to see another member shoot. Thanks


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice job BPR. Congrats!
Be well,
SF


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Success  ..

Card cutting...



















Before...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Shooting point  ...


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

First shot too!! annnnddd THAT accent!  Good job!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done! Time to put a match in front and go for the gambler shot.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Mrs. Clever Moniker said:


> First shot too!! annnnddd THAT accent!  Good job!


Not quite as exotic as our canadian counterparts


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

GrayWolf said:


> Well done! Time to put a match in front and go for the gambler shot.
> 
> Keep after it.
> 
> Todd


What type of matches are used for that?... i take it its not just any type?...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Great shooting Lee I have used these of ebay not got one to light yet just smashed the top of maybe I am not doing it right 

it will not let me post the link buddy


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

B.P.R said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Well done! Time to put a match in front and go for the gambler shot.
> ...


It's gotta be a "strike anywhere" match. They're regulated in some countries because they're more dangerous than your average match. Penley strike anywheres are pretty good. I've had luck with Diamond brand as well. Bill Hays has a video with tips on getting lights:


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Can find the diamond or the penley matches over her in the uk?...


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Well, I've seen at least one guy on youtube from the UK shooting strike anywhere matches, but I don't know what he had to go through to get them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am clearly no expert, but I have had success with Red Bird matches, available here in Canada. You need "strike anywhere" matches. Try to strike your matches on a hard, somewhat rough surface ... like a dry stone, for example. If they will light striking on a stone, then they should be suitable. I have found that if you put the matches on one of those electric hors d'ouevres trays for a while, it really helps. The matches need to be bone dry, but they absorb moisture readily from the air. I find those trays in second hand stores for a couple of bucks. Also, it helps to etch your balls (slingshot ammo, you nit wit!) or roughen them up with some sand paper. Somewhat lower velocity (200 fps or less) seems to work better than higher velocities.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

